

Method and apparatus for automatically exercising a curious animal - mtigas
http://www.google.com/patents?id=sXQQAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=6701872&pg=PA1

======
mtigas
One of the Great Things to come out of the US Patent system.

Figure 2 is, by far, the most ghetto patent drawing I have ever EVER seen.

